# SEL Premium R-Line - worth it?



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

My wife wants an SEL Premium R-Line. I've been comparing the trim levels and cost and with her wanting the 360 camera and real leather seating surfaces, we're kind of locked into that trim level. 

I figured I'd inquire here for those that have one to see if they felt the SEL Premium was worth the cost.

Thx


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

I thought I remembered a similar thread here - hopefully it is helpful:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9267539-Is-Premium-worth-the-premium


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

I do think the SEL Premium interior is worth it. I sat in a few SEL and SE models before buying my SEL-P and I just didn't think that the quality matched the price. Does the R-Line price justify the price? Subjective...but I'd say yes. I absolutely would've gotten one but I had to choose between getting a Habanero Orange model and getting a SEL-P R-Line as there were no HO SEL-P R-Lines for sale in the entire country (according to Cars.com and Autotrader) when I was purchasing one. Hell, there's still only one on Autotrader and it's a certified 2018 <10k miles but for $34,999


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

My wife and I have a 2019 SEL R-line. I wish we had spent the extra for a premium. We had it in to get some work done and got an Atlas SEL Premium as a loaner. I fell in love with the Lane Assist and the 360 camera. I will be spending the extra to get a premium when we upgrade to an Atlas.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Far as I've ever seen the r-line price tag is mostly stick-on embellishments or slightly different bumper trim panels, there's no performance change to any part of the car. Many of the stick-ons are available after market at much lower cost.
I have the SEL-P and would not pay for the r-line stuff. I'd say save the $ and get a tune instead.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

R-line has a different front and rear bumper and side skirts. It also comes with a black headline and roof trim. Upgraded rims. As well with some additional R-line badging and a different steering wheel. It would cost a hell of a lot more then the 1500ish they charge for the package.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> R-line has a different front and rear bumper and side skirts. It also comes with a black headline and roof trim. Upgraded rims. As well with some additional R-line badging and a different steering wheel. It would cost a hell of a lot more then the 1500ish they charge for the package.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Talk about thousands for just the front bumper. It's an entirely different piece and most of those black trim pieces are sold separately not to mention the cost of an OEM-like paint job. If you even _think_ you're going to want the R-Line looks down the line, pony up the little extra money and get it. It's just not realistically worth it to do it yourself.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Couldn't agree with you more AkiraSieghart

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

If memory serves, these are the SEL+P Rline exclusives:

- LED headlights
- adaptive front lighting 
- memory mirrors
- hands free lift gate
- R bumper
- leather
- 3 position driver seat
- 360 camera


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

All of the items on that list minus the R-line bumpers come on the standard SEL-P

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

Apologies, I am using the Tiguan brochure for reference as its much easier to see the trim differences on one page vs. bouncing around web pages. The brochure doesn't list the SEL premium, only the SEL P/R-line so that is what I was quoting.

Locally, no dealers have a plain SEL premium anyhow

Thx


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

This is for the 2018 so it might not help to much but if you could find it for the 2020 it might. Some of them standard items have moved down a trim level. An example is my 2019 SEL R-Line has the digital cockpit (the 2018 SEL did not). Still might help somewhat.

https://di-uploads-pod16.dealerinsp...ti/uploads/2018/10/Trim-chart_Tiguan-2018.pdf <-- Updated the link previous one I posted didn't work


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019 model R Line here and love it and feel it’s worth the extra cost. Also remember happy wife, happy life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Premium features are absolutely worth the extra price tag. The only thing that would be up for debate would be the R-Line package. Though I think the style of the R-Line is a big improvement on the looks of the car so it's worth it in my eyes, also.


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

I wish they threw in rear heated seats with this trim.


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

One of the dealers I am working with came back with two different discounts, one for cash and the other for financing using the 0% offer through VWC. The discount is $1000 less if using the 0% option. He said you are basically buying the rate down to zero.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Mrs initially didn't care with her 18, now she's so glad I convinced her to get the RLine, and she doesn't care about cars.


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

No regrets on our 2020 sel P r line. We are loving it after the first few months. I totally think it’s worth the price tag considering it is a pretty loaded up car for under 40k. 

The real leather is what sold me the most. Love the fender audio and headlights as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackStraw79 (Aug 10, 2015)

For me, it depends on the deal and your lifestyle. The idea of spending ~$10k more than I did for an SE 4M w/ Pano, and still having the same powertrain, is a tough value proposition for me. I know I'm making some sacrifices with my trim (Halogens vs LED might be the biggest for me), but I'm looking upmarket when the transaction price is approaching $40k.

Especially because affordable CPO versions of many premium CUVs are new enough to have Apple Carplay, have modern safety/tech features and some are the current generation sold today.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

JackStraw79 said:


> For me, it depends on the deal and your lifestyle. The idea of spending ~$10k more than I did for an SE 4M w/ Pano, and still having the same powertrain, is a tough value proposition for me. I know I'm making some sacrifices with my trim (Halogens vs LED might be the biggest for me), but I'm looking upmarket when the transaction price is approaching $40k.
> 
> Especially because affordable CPO versions of many premium CUVs are new enough to have Apple Carplay, have modern safety/tech features and some are the current generation sold today.


I mean, I got my 2018 SEL-P CPO with less than 10k miles for $25,999...Even for brand new, no one should ever pay MSRP--especially not for a CUV. Most dealers are doing whatever they need to to push them out the door.


----------



## MightyMorfinMike (Sep 13, 2020)

I was in between this and the SEL I ultimately went with. $6k difference and although I really wish I would have the Fender audio, LED headlights and power folding mirrors ... I'm pretty happy with my car. I'm more interested in the interior of the car, the seats in the R were really neat tho.


----------

